# Can't figure out what this is...



## Kabuto1981 (Jul 26, 2007)

or if I should be worried about it, and truth be told it's actually kind of embarrassing, but here goes. A couple days ago as I was changing my pants I noticed that I have light purple discolorations on the inside of my thighs right under my groin area on both legs. They are symmetrical and they are the same size on both legs. They freaked me out at first (I'm a hypochondriac who has been on a leukemia kick recently so my first thought was that they were leukemia bruises) so I showed my mother. They don't hurt when I press on them and my mother says that they don't look like bruises. Has anyone else ever had anything like this? Is it some kind of irritation or could it be a personal hygiene issue? I'm overweight and my thighs rub together when I walk (though not in that exact spot), could that have something to do with it? I'm not sexually active so I know that it can't be an STD. I;m using cortisone cream on it now, we'll see it that helps. Is this something to worry about? If anyone could give me some input and hopefully set my mind at ease it would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Kabuto - 

At first thought, these sound like the beginnings of fairly simple skin blemishes - like ingrown hairs or pimples. Does that sound possible? Those usually don't hurt until they get a little bigger. It's not uncommon to get these, especially in hot weather, and certainly not dangerous as long as it's cared for so it doesn't lead to infection. 

If this is something that is chronic and/or appears in other areas, it could be something that I've heard of and can share some info on - but your description doesn't sound like it's anything that serious. 

If you can share any more information, it might be helpful. To be safe, though... probably your best bet is to check with your gynecologist or regular doctor if they persist, just in case.

And welcome to Dimensions!

P.S. - Please don't be embarrassed about something concerning your body, unless you fart in a crowded museum or something. Seriously - this is your _body_. It needs care and maintenance for all moving parts, and there's never any shame in seeking it .


----------



## Kabuto1981 (Jul 26, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Hi Kabuto -
> 
> At first thought, these sound like the beginnings of fairly simple skin blemishes - like ingrown hairs or pimples. Does that sound possible? Those usually don't hurt until they get a little bigger. It's not uncommon to get these, especially in hot weather, and certainly not dangerous as long as it's cared for so it doesn't lead to infection.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome. I'll try to supply a little more information. What I have aren't little discolored spots, they are solid areas of light purple discoloration on my inner thighs right below my groin area. I have been using cortisone cream on the area twice a day and my mother told me yesterday that they looked a little lighter (because of where the discoloration is it's hard for me to see it, I was only able to notice it because I was standing in front of a full length mirror). I am hoping that it is nothing serious, especially since I'm too much of a chicken to go to the doctor, but like I said, I'm a hypochondriac and so I'm still worried.


----------



## kr7 (Jul 27, 2007)

Kabuto,
Is it at all possible that a dye or dye component from your pants/undies/other item might have bled and stained your skin? It sounds like the right spot for it, especially if sweating, and wearing something darker colored, like jeans.
Chris


----------



## Kabuto1981 (Jul 27, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Kabuto,
> Is it at all possible that a dye or dye component from your pants/undies/other item might have bled and stained your skin? It sounds like the right spot for it, especially if sweating, and wearing something darker colored, like jeans.
> Chris



You know that is a very real possibility. I don't wear jeans, but I do wear black pants most of the time. I guess I should wear my white pants for a while.  Anyway, I never thought of that and that really could be what is going on. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## kr7 (Jul 28, 2007)

Anytime! Let us know how things go.  
Chris


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 29, 2007)

what color were your undies the day you got them ?


----------



## lemmink (Jul 30, 2007)

...AHH! I think you're on the other forum I frequent. 

Hm, I answered you on that one!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 8, 2007)

To me it sounds like a good old fashioned case of 'fat girl thighs rubbing together'. Seriously though, I think that's what it probably is. At least I hope it is, I've had the same thing forever.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know what it is, but I, too, was going to take a stab in the dark and guess it is dye coming off your pants. Remember, the color "black" in dye can actually have lots of different pigments/shades in it...that's why when you get a back marker's ink wet, you can see other colors come out of it like dark green and dark blue.


----------

